# Cavs sign Jamario Moon to offer sheet



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Great signing if the Heat don't match. It can't be for too much money, though, so they might. He'd really give them a pretty complete bench.

PG: Mo Williams...Daniel Gibson
SG: Delonte West...Anthony Parker...Tarence Kinsey
SF: LeBron James...Jamario Moon...Danny Green
PF: Anderson Varejao...J.J. Hickson
C: Shaquille O'Neal...Zydrunas Ilgauskas...Darnell Jackson


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

They still have the worst SG depth in the NBA. Their starter is, at best, an NBA backup, and 6'2" to boot. That killed them in the ECF last year. And the situation won't improve any this year given that Boston's SG is 6'5" and Orlando's 6'6".


----------



## TheBowski (Jun 12, 2002)

I get the feeling Parker will start and West will be the 6th man. Parker should do fine since all he has to do is defend and shoot open jumpers.


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

ehmunro said:


> They still have the worst SG depth in the NBA. Their starter is, at best, an NBA backup, and 6'2" to boot. That killed them in the ECF last year. And the situation won't improve any this year given that *Boston's SG is 6'5" and Orlando's 6'6"*.


not to mention, "Boston's 6'5" SG and Orlando's 6'6" SG" is none other than Ray Allen and Vince Carter


----------

